# Starter wird nicht in Step7 integriert



## MeisterLampe81 (9 August 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe vor ein paar Tagen Siemens Starter V4.3 SP1 HF2 installiert. Nun haben wir von einem Zulieferer ein Projekt erhalten, was genau mit diesem Programm programmiert wurde.

Als Antrieb habe ich eine CU320 mit S120. Wenn ich das Step7 Projekt öffne, kommt die Meldung nach fehlenden Softwarepaketen. In der Aktuellen Starter Version sind doch die SSP`s für S120 dabei. Oder sehe ich das falsch??  http://support.automation.siemens.c...m=0&extranet=standard&viewreg=WW&load=content

Erstellungsoberfläche ist gleich meine Oberfläche:

Step7 V5.5
Starter V4.3 SP1 HF2

Antriebstechnik (Die genauen Produktnummern habe ich leider erst morgen zur Hand)

CU 320
S 120

Hab Starter schon neu installiert, leider ohne Erfolg..

Ich kriege auch mit Starter keine Online Verbindung zum Antrieb..

Gruß
MeisterLampe81


----------



## atrius (9 August 2012)

Hallo,
Da wird wohl das SW-Paket DriveES fehlen. Um ein Starter-Projekt in die S7 zu integrieren, ist dies notwendig. Ein Routing via MPI/CPU/DP ist sonst nicht möglich. 
Aus dem Starter, direkt, mit der Profibusschnittstelle sollte es allerdings auch so gehen.


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (9 August 2012)

Das Routing sollte auch nur mit dem Starter gehen, dann muss man die Route inkl. Subnetz-IDs jedoch manuell einstellen.

Siehe http://www.sps-forum.de/showthread....U-gt-DP-gt-MM440-geht-das?p=317801#post317801


----------



## AUDSUPERUSER (10 August 2012)

hast du im netpro eine pg/pc schnittstelle eingebaut?


----------



## twols (10 August 2012)

Über welche Schnittstelle gehst du online? Routing über SPS (PG (IE) > S7 (DP) > S120) geht so: http://de.alldrives.org/wiki/SINAMICS_S120#PROFIBUS_.3E_S7_.3E_ETHERNET_.3E_PC

DriveES braucht man zum Einbinden und für die automatische Konfiguration der Telegramme. Routing hat damit eigentlich nichts zu tun und sollte mit dem Starter funktionieren.


----------



## MeisterLampe81 (10 August 2012)

Tut mir leid, das ich mich jetzt erst melde.. Hatte heute so viel zu tun und keine Zeit mich mit meinem Problem zu beschäftigen.
Werde mich am Montag nochmal ganz in Ruhe damit beschäftigen.

Die Verbindung habe ich gestern versucht über  DP (aus Starter heraus) aufzubauen. Mein Problem war/ist, das anscheinend gar nicht erst versucht wird, eine Verbindung aufzubauen, sondern ich direkt eine Fehlermeldung bekomme.
In Step7 kann ich die CU allerdings unter "Erreichbare Teilnehmer" auf Adresse 5 sehen.

DriveES habe ich nicht. Wenn ich das bei Siemens richtig gelesen habe, ist es aber nicht kostenlos.. von daher werde ich wohl auf die Integration verzichten...

Gruß
MeisterLampe81


----------



## atrius (11 August 2012)

Ohne DriveES und somit ohne Integration in Step7 macht in den allermeisten Fällen doch Routing gar keinen Sinn. Statt sich mit den Netz-Einstellungen abzumühen ist es doch viel einfacher, das Programmierkabel auf DP umzustöpseln. 

Im Starter: Projekt/Erreichbare Teilnehmer ... werden aufgelistet..."Antriebsgeräte selektieren"...online gehen. Nun "Antriebsgerät ins PG laden" nun hat man das Projekt.


----------



## MeisterLampe81 (13 August 2012)

Guten Tach..

Also, mein Problem ist nicht das Routing, sondern der generelle Verbindungsaufbau mit der CU320. Ich kann mir das Projekt im Starter anschauen, krieg aber keine Verbindung. Die Fehlermeldung sagt mir: 

Schnittstelle falsch eingestellt - kann aber nicht sein, steht auf DP und die Kommunikation mit der S7 klappt auch
Falsches Gerät projektiert - kann auch nicht sein, da es bei dem Programmierer einwandfrei klappt
Falsche Firmware - hab den aktuellsten Starter mit dem aktuellsten SSP

Was mir aber zu denken gibt, ist das in der HW Config die CU auch nicht richtig angezeigt wird (siehe Anhang). Hab die aktuelle S120 CU320 2DP GSD-Datei installiert, leider ohne erfolg..

Aber selbst wenn die HW Config nicht in Ordnung ist, müßte ich doch wenigstens mit dem Starter Online kommen, oder??

Gruß
MeisterLampe81


----------



## twols (13 August 2012)

Die CU hat doch vorne eine Ethernet-Schnittstelle, kannst Du nicht damit online gehen? Zum Testen der CU.

Sonst sollte es funktionieren: Per DP mit dem Umrichter verbinden, dann die Schnittstelle einstellen. Dann könnte man per "Erreichbare Teilnehmer" nach der CU suchen..

Kannst Du ein Screenshot des Starters in der Maske der erreichbaren Teilnehmern posten? Gerne auch per PN.


----------



## ChristophD (14 August 2012)

Hallo,

das was Du da in HWConfig siehst ist auch keine per GSD eingefügte CU320-2 DP.
Das dortige Objekt kommt durch den HW Katalog von DriveES/SIMOTION und ist ein anderes Objekt, das bedeutet auch die Meldung die Du beim öffnen bekommt (fehlendes SW Packet).

Ohne das entsprechende SW Packet wirst Du auch keine vernünftige Projektierung machen können.

Das erklärt auch die Probleme beim Online gehen.
In HWConfig ist z.B. nicht erkennbar über welche DP Adresse die CU320 ansprechbar ist.
Du musst also im STARTER über den Zugangspunkt DEVICE arbeiten und die Adreesse der CU320 im Starter angeben.

Gruß
Christoph


----------



## MeisterLampe81 (14 August 2012)

Vielen dank für Eure hilfe,

hab es heute geschafft mit der CU320 zu kommunizieren. Hab die CU über "Erreichbare Teilnehmer" gesucht und gefunden und hab mir dann die Einstellungen via DP heruntergeladen. Mit den heruntergeladenen Einstellungen funzt die Online-Verbindung tadellos..

Ich frage mich aber immer noch, warum ich mit dem Starter-Projekt des Programmierers nicht Online komme?? Klar.. DriveES fehlt definitiv, aber mit dem reinen Starterprogramm müsste es doch auch gehen..

Gruß
MeisterLampe81


----------



## MeisterLampe81 (14 August 2012)

Doppelpost...


----------



## ChristophD (15 August 2012)

Hi,

siehst Du im Starterüberhaupt die CU320-2 aus dem Projekt des Programmierers?
Du hast ja im Eingangspost geschrieben das die Meldung wegen einem fehlenden SW Paket kommt.
Normalerweise wird dann auch das entsprechende Gerät nicht angezeigt.

Da der Antrieb mit einer Datenbasis erzeugt wird die Du auf Deinem Rechner nicht hast können auch keine Adressen ermittelt werden.

Wenn das Gerät angezeigt wird dann schau mal auf "Eigenschaften" ob das als Zugangspunkt S7Online oder Device angewählt ist.
Wenn S7Online so versucht Starter die Daten aus dem Step7 Projekt zu ermitteln was wegen dem fehlenden DriveES snicht funktioniert.
Wenn Device eingestellt ist so kannst Du die Zugangsadresse selber eintragen, musst aber unter PG/PC Schnittstelle einstellen die Parametrierung "Device" auswählen und dein CP einstellen, per
default wird S7ONLINE eingestellt.

Gruß
Christoph


----------

